# Pike with Duke U-turn spring possible?



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

I have been searching around for ways of lowering a Pike while retaining the use of the U-turn adjustment. I have read about both just cutting a Pike spring down or using a Psylo Spring/rod. I was wondering though if it would work using a Duke spring/rod? What parts would be necessary? The 63mm-108mm travel of the Duke setup would be ideal for what I am trying to accomplish. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

XJGPN said:


> I have been searching around for ways of lowering a Pike while retaining the use of the U-turn adjustment. I have read about both just cutting a Pike spring down or using a Psylo Spring/rod. I was wondering though if it would work using a Duke spring/rod? What parts would be necessary? The 63mm-108mm travel of the Duke setup would be ideal for what I am trying to accomplish. Any help is appreciated.


sorry, can't tell you since I've never modified a pike... but man, that would be a bangin' little fork, 63-108 u-turn.... man, they should have done that with the Argyle in the first place, that way it wouldn't be so tall.

but, in theory, using a duke coil seems like it would make for a soft fork... but who knows?
give it a try and let us know what happens. :thumbsup:


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

it would need the same top cap size and rod that the pike has, and i dont see why RS would make the forks that didnt use similar hardware. why not order up a duke spring and try it? couldnt be mroe than $30...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

fiddy_ryder said:


> it would need the same top cap size and rod that the pike has, and i dont see why RS would make the forks that didnt use similar hardware. why not order up a duke spring and try it? couldnt be mroe than $30...


wasn't the duke pre-sram redesigns though? but if you said psylo works... hmmm, might be worth a shot, could be a trick for the books and end up that RS has a fork on their hands that they didn't even know they offered, the Pigyle, haha. or since using part of the duke, would it end up as the "PUKE" fork? "hey, have you puked your pike yet? man, it's sick!"


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> wasn't the duke pre-sram redesigns though? but if you said psylo works... hmmm, might be worth a shot, could be a trick for the books and end up that RS has a fork on their hands that they didn't even know they offered, the Pigyle, haha. or since using part of the duke, would it end up as the "PUKE" fork? "hey, have you puked your pike yet? man, it's sick!"


Id rather tell people im riding a Dike :thumbsup:


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

it wont work. the stanchions are differnt sizes so the top cap wont fit. you cant really replace the top cap either cause its pinched by the spring so you'd need to un do that then secure it back on again. it may be possible with a old psylo spring but that wouldnt accomplish a whole lot. i'm not famliar with how it attaches at the bottom either so yeah, a psylo one may not even work.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Even the psylo wouldn't work as I belive it uses 28 or 30mm stanchions whereas the pike has 32mm stanchions.

You could cut the lower part of the spring to get less travel but still retain u-turn function I think.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

wow, i was way off in my head, I thought all three were the same size stanchion... 32. but now that I think about it, the duke is 30, the psylo I'm pretty sure is 32, and it was the sid that is 28.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Psylo is only 30. That was a flexy fork.


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

References to psylo spring in a pike:

Post # 10 in:
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169448

Post #13 in:
http://www.hcor.net/posts23394-0.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&

Post #5 in:
http://www.hcor.net/posts21122-0.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&

Post #2 in:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=100654

So I'm feeling pretty confident that the psylo spring works... but like I said.. I'd ideally be able to use the range in travel adjustment from a Duke... I'll figure out a way to do it... just a matter of time. Thanks for the help! any any more would of course be appreciated.


----------



## Kosk (Nov 1, 2004)

Pretty sure the Psylo's and same generation Dukes were 32mm, I'll look at the one I got at home. 

Pure speculation on my part but I would think with the Pike having 140mm travel, it has slightly longer stanchion tubes. There's probably a limit to how low you can go before the stanchions bottom out in the base of the lowers. What that limit is, I have no idea.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Kosk said:


> Pretty sure the Psylo's and same generation Dukes were 32mm, I'll look at the one I got at home.
> 
> Pure speculation on my part but I would think with the Pike having 140mm travel, it has slightly longer stanchion tubes. There's probably a limit to how low you can go before the stanchions bottom out in the base of the lowers. What that limit is, I have no idea.


fiddy_ryder on here had his down to 65mm no probs... no u-turn function anymore, but seemed satisfied with a solid short fork, and didn't mention of premature bottoming on stanchions... but I can see what you are saying... and I thought the same thing about the later generation psylo and duke outer dia. as well, but I can't verify...


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

zerossix said:


> the top cap wont fit. you cant really replace the top cap either cause its pinched by the spring so you'd need to un do that then secure it back on again.


Im really thinking about trying this, one of my friends at sram said it might be posible. the bottom of the all uturn springs are bolted through the bottom of the fork leg. I think I might try it, I have a spare pike spring laying arround so I might try taking off the top cap to see what happens.


----------



## Kosk (Nov 1, 2004)

That's cool to here it working.

I just pick up an '07 426, stoked.

I'm confused on the 30 vs 32 now too, i'm gonna check the old psylo i have in the garage tonight just to settle it. I thought it was 32, but everything I can find says 30.....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I remember that the 2 Psylos that I've owned were both 30mm. I don't recall there being any 32mm stancion Psylos or Dukes.


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

Kosk said:


> Pretty sure the Psylo's and same generation Dukes were 32mm, I'll look at the one I got at home.
> 
> Pure speculation on my part but I would think with the Pike having 140mm travel, it has slightly longer stanchion tubes. There's probably a limit to how low you can go before the stanchions bottom out in the base of the lowers. What that limit is, I have no idea.


Wow, very cool, let me know about the 32mm.... as for the travel issue... the compressed length should be similiar, you just have more overlap at the lower travel settings..


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else tried it yet, but I ordered a Duke U-turn spring last night, so I should be able to see if it works in about a week or so when it comes in.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It just won't. The stanchion diameters are different and it will cause it to just move around in there not doing much.


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> It just won't. The stanchion diameters are different and it will cause it to just move around in there not doing much.


I am hoping that if it isn't just a drop in mod I can combine pieces from both to make it work... we'll see... worst comes to worst I lose $40 and some of my time... I noticed your sig is for Nemesis Project Cycles... what happened to that website? I've been wanting to check it out because another option that might work for me is just a slammed Z.1... but I need some more info on them.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XJGPN said:


> I am hoping that if it isn't just a drop in mod I can combine pieces from both to make it work... we'll see... worst comes to worst I lose $40 and some of my time... I noticed your sig is for Nemesis Project Cycles... what happened to that website? I've been wanting to check it out because another option that might work for me is just a slammed Z.1... but I need some more info on them.


I can tell you pretty much all you need to know about them. I'll shoot you a PM. The website is down because some hacker went at it. It should be back by sea otter according to [email protected]


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

To the doubters:

At 63mm:









At 108mm:









It worked out great. The top cap had to be swapped, but that was easy, you just pull of the C-Clip that holds it on and they interchange. The cool thing is this... the springs themselves are roughly the same length, it was just the rod that goes from the spring to the fork that changed. What that means is that the spring/U-turn base plate assembly still have the same relationship within the stanchion tube. If you cut the spring and use the stock rod, you end up with the bottom of the spring not fitting against the U-turn Base Plate Assembly. Overall I am very happy.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

XJGPN said:


> To the doubters:
> 
> At 63mm:
> 
> ...


Whoa! Eastern Woods Research, AND a trick Pike! score brotha! man, sounds like one hoppin' little mod too! glad it worked out.... 
makes me want a Pike even more now, haha... how does the action feel? soft, stiff, what?


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

I have the stiffest spring in there and IMHO it seems a bit soft... but I am biased because I am not exactly a lightweight, and I like my the suspension to be really firm... the bike is a constant work in progress... but right now, even with it being a mite softer than ideal... I am absolutely psyched with how the bike is riding right now.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

XJGPN said:


> To the doubters:
> 
> At 63mm:
> 
> ...


might i ask where you managed to pick up that frame? and if you happen to know who the origonal builder of the frame was...EWR never actually produced any of the frames themselves, they just slapped their decal on and called it their own.


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

I was searching for one for a long time... and noticed that Drevil on this site had one in mint condition that he claimed wasn't getting much use since he bought a 29'er.... he originally didnt' want to sell... but what can I say. I really wanted it  You can see his post from when he got it here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=56518 I absolutely love the bike, and I really think that the only thing that could replace it for me as an everyday trailbike would be if I had someone clone it for me but update it slightly (adjust geometry to use the pike at full travel, disk brakes in the back, more tire clearance, stronger headtube etc.) Oh, I also have an EWR Mettle Mod bike that I am currently rebuilding 

Edit: I just read your post a little more carefully along with your username.... Not sure if there is a relation, but yeah, I know it was Grove Innovations that actually built the EWR's. Why do you ask about where I got it?


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

Pics/results on page 1.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

A Grove said:


> might i ask where you managed to pick up that frame? and if you happen to know who the origonal builder of the frame was...EWR never actually produced any of the frames themselves, they just slapped their decal on and called it their own.


I may be wrong on this but, I think some of the early ones were made by Jay in a shop in Phoenixville PA. Then your dad made some and i think someone else made the last batch.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

XJGPN said:


> I was searching for one for a long time... and noticed that Drevil on this site had one in mint condition that he claimed wasn't getting much use since he bought a 29'er.... he originally didnt' want to sell... but what can I say. I really wanted it  You can see his post from when he got it here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=56518 I absolutely love the bike, and I really think that the only thing that could replace it for me as an everyday trailbike would be if I had someone clone it for me but update it slightly (adjust geometry to use the pike at full travel, disk brakes in the back, more tire clearance, stronger headtube etc.) Oh, I also have an EWR Mettle Mod bike that I am currently rebuilding
> 
> Edit: I just read your post a little more carefully along with your username.... Not sure if there is a relation, but yeah, I know it was Grove Innovations that actually built the EWR's. Why do you ask about where I got it?


Hope you're enjoying it. Have you guys seen Thylacine's remake? If you have 3Gs burning a hole in your pocket, that'll get you started with the frame! :thumbsup:


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

Drevil said:


> Hope you're enjoying it. Have you guys seen Thylacine's remake? If you have 3Gs burning a hole in your pocket, that'll get you started with the frame! :thumbsup:


I'm loving the bike. I of course love the look of the EWR's, but if I clone it i think I would stick with the 26" wheels with the short chainstay.... It is one of the key attributes to the EWR IMHO.


----------

